# libstdc++-v3 не компилируется

## uis

emegre libstdc++-v3

...

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: abi_check: hidden symbol `fstat' in /usr/lib64/libc_nonshared.a(fstat.oS) is referenced by DSO

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: final link failed: Bad value

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

gcc x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-7.3.0 

binutils x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-2.29.1

----------

## TigerJr

Попробуй младшую версию libstdc++-v3 установить. Может пройдёт. 

А больше лог можешь предоставить?

----------

